
Fox: White House Sent Pro-Immigration Talking Points to Celebrities - zo1
http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2016/06/06/white-house-pens-social-media-script-for-hollywood-listers-to-tout-immigration-policies.html
======
moshiasri
hahaha, really fox news?!?

Hey i have a suggestion why don't you change you motto or subtext or what ever
you call it from "FAIR AND BALANCED to "LYING AND CUNNING".

it would look cool and badass at the same time, imagine FOX NEWS "LYING AND
CUNNING" or LYING AND CUNNING fox... it kinda has a ring to it as well.

hey just a thought.!!!

------
praneshp
test

